# Mr M Big Cubes - Some Harsh Words For Shengshou



## Tabe (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## qwr (Aug 9, 2020)

Thanks for getting the word out. I can only see these appealing to serious big cube collectors.


----------



## Tabe (Aug 9, 2020)

qwr said:


> Thanks for getting the word out. I can only see these appealing to serious big cube collectors.


Heck, I *AM* a serious big cube collector and I still feel ripped off.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Aug 10, 2020)

Worse than a V-cube7. Ouch.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Aug 10, 2020)

is the Mr M. 6x6 better than the fangshi one thats 54 mm?


----------



## Tabe (Aug 10, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> is the Mr M. 6x6 better than the fangshi one thats 54 mm?


Haven't tried the 54mm one.


----------

